# Have Source For MortisePal Templates



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

A Plastic Fabricator in SLC has indicated they would have no problem fabricating duplicate templates for a MortisePal.

I have used these guys in the past with excellent results. They are not a small shop and have all the goodies to do just about anything with any type of plastic. Extruders, small parts, full-sheet stuff, domed parts, etc.

They have done a large-part---large run for me, but the last time I used them was for new red-line indicators on my Unisaw measuring scale and they were very helpful in making me just a few….. I only wanted 3 and they brought out 20. The price was ridiculously low….. a couple of bucks for a small run. Could not believe it. Went to a Pizza Hut a block down and sent them 5 pizza's. I was so grateful and surprised. And, they did them while I waited. Unbelievable. (And yes, I know that part is available on-line, but NOBODY had them. This was during Delta's move to that new warehouse that screwed everyone up for so long).

I just need a couple of one inch and half inch templates for ¼ bits size.

I am going to have just a few made for each size I need. Kinda a trial run to make certain times have not changed and I don't get charged too much for each. Talked a little about price with them, and it did not seem scary. No hard numbers since they did not know the exact nature of the job.

Trust me, I need these, but am not going to be paying $50 for each one. Actually, not sure what my price break is right now.

If anyone wants to piggy-back onto my order and have a few 1" and ½" x ¼" made then just PM me how many you want and I'll add them to my order. I doubt a few more items will change the pricing-per-each very much, but it will be what it will be.

Or, if you want to just keep "watching" this Forum, I will have had a talk with the owners discussing additional LJ.s wanting templates, and kinda firm up the price and process. Then I will just post the info and their website link and you can send them a sample of what you want via USPS and take care of it yourself.

That second method might be the best option, but I thought if someone had a ruined 1' or ½ inch like mine then it would be kinda hard to send a sample……so you could solve that by going along with my order.

For those of you using the 3/8" or 1/2" templates, if you can get the correct measurements and send them a sample of the blank, like I am doing, there should be no problem getting those made as well. We'll see.

So……….. that's the story boys and girls…………hope that helps.

*OH……..... VERY IMPORTANT TO ME*

My 1" is just nicked….do not really need to be replacing it as it works fine

But my ½" got *trashed*. (1/4" bit)

Would someone please measure the LENGTH of the ½" oval (which obviously is not 1/2 "). The width (or height) of each oval is obviously the same…. and I have plenty of those.)

I REALLY NEED THAT MEASUREMENT !!!

It needs to be a MortisePal version 3 template measurement. (I dunno, maybe the hole size stayed the same thru all three versions).

I am going up to SLC next week, (3 hour drive) so plenty of time to get back to me.

As Always……Thanks

Bruce

BTW, if anyone wants to sell a ver. 3 MortisePal, (upgrading to a Domino or ???).........I WILL BUY IT RIGHT NOW.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Well, I was about to run out and measure mine, but it
s a V1. Sorry….


----------



## C_PLUS_Woodworker (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks, Fred


----------

